

YouTube hilariously impotent against ASCII comment pornographers - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/11/youtube-tries-to-stem-the-flow-of-a-new-kind-of-terrible-comments/

======
Groxx
Solid evidence that real-name policies _do not_ necessarily improve behavior.
The world has many jerks, and they're _already_ jerks in real life with their
name and face attached. Why should the internet be any different?

~~~
VikingCoder
They're tried for like, a few days now, which _proves_ it can't work!!!

~~~
DanBC
YouTube promotes the comment:

> _Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger
> Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger Nigger_

Which seems like a pretty big fail.

~~~
smtddr
you really had to post that here?

EDIT: I see the downvotes, but I still believe there are better ways to get
the point across without having to create that block of text on HN.

~~~
DanBC
You need to see the word, 85 times, to see just how fucking hard YouTube /
Google fail at comments.

When you have a single racial slur repeated 85 times even an idiot should know
it's not conducive to decent conversation. You don't even need to see the user
avatar of a Nazi propaganda cartoon of a Jew to know it's a troll comment.

~~~
VikingCoder
So, to be clear, you want Google to decide what decent conversation is?

Or maybe should the person who posted the video have some control over the
discussion, and it should be up to them?

Do you want them to remove martinlutherking.org (a horrific troll website)
from the results for "MLK" as well?

~~~
DanBC
Google say they want to decide what decent conversation is.

That's why they started banning people from Google services. Those people were
using their real names (but Google didn't believe them) or were using long
established names (but that wasn't good enough for Google).

Google is making many changes in order to "improve comment quality" on
YouTube.

And yet they still fail, really hard.

> Or maybe should the person who posted the video have some control over the
> discussion, and it should be up to them?

I guess that's easier to say when you're not getting dozens of hateful
messages trolling your channel every day. But, really, if that's what Google
wants (channel owners to control the channels) that's fine. Just stop banning
people for using something that Google doesn't think is a real name, stop
tying G+ into everything, give channel owners better tools.

> Do you want them to remove martinlutherking.org (a horrific troll website)
> from the results for "MLK" as well?

This discussion is only about YouTube comments. Why are you dragging in other
irrelevant hypotheticals? Me asking you "So, you don't care if someone
spraypaints 'pakis out' on someone's shop?" would be just as daft.

------
ZirconCode
I suppose the only way to combat this is to combat ASCII art in general?

This would make a very interesting paper on machine learning.

~~~
freeasinfree
Slashdot did this ages ago. Google should look at their moderation system too.

~~~
Amadou
I really don't understand why practically no other sites have adopted the
slashdot moderation system. It isn't perfect, but it is by far the best
moderation system that does not require large time commitments from the site
owners.

------
JulianMorrison
# 12 One of my advisors will be an average five-year-old child. Any flaws in
my plan that he is able to spot will be corrected before implementation.[1]

[1]
[http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html](http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html)

------
coldcode
Funny how one of the world's largest companies can be both so powerful and yet
so stupid and impotent against a sea of penises.

~~~
ch4ch4
The Internet is full of dicks.

